# Yankee38



## Yankee38 (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking for repair imfo RE Rudolph E. Krueger, Hydra-Tensioner,Backstay adjuster. Leaks at pump shaft. 1972 model,Newport Beach Ca.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey yank - welcome to SN dude. You ought to try the Gear and Maintenance section.


----------



## wkalis (Oct 13, 2008)

did you ever find a rebuilt kit for the hydra? looking for one myself


----------



## DirkF (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello, Did any of you find out more about the Hydra-tensioner Mark II backstay adjuster U.S. pat.no. 3,730,125? I have an original leaflet with external sizes of the different types. 
Our 1968 Huisman-Staron has a 1/2 x 6 inch type installed, but despite several refit attempts is keeps on losing pressure. Now by misfortune I lost the bleeding valve. Does anybody have parts or an old one for sale? I can replace o-rings, so leaking is not a problem. 
Thanks! Dirk Fokkema, [email protected]


----------

